# Tenpoint Crossbows



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone have a tenpiont crossbow.If so how do you compare it to others?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Have One An Love It..it Has The Crank Built In To C-ock It..i Had A Horton An The Horton Doesnt Even Come Close To The Quality Of The 10 Pt.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Same here. I went from Horton to the Ten point and will never go back. I was shooting out at the shop in Sufeild with my Horton and up walks a couple ole boys with new Ten point X-bows. We shot side by side for a while and I went right into the shop and bought one that night. My Horton was still like new so it wasn't old vs. new. I really like the Ten point. I'm sure there are some Horton fans out there too but I do like the Ten point. It seems to shoot fast and flat. Just the way I like it. You can go to the shop in Portage county to check them out. Corner of rt 43 and old 224 just east of the intersection. My 2 cents........................


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had mind the year before they went to the Ten point name. At the time they were Hunter bows, but the Horton co. threathen to sue them for the name. Guess people might buy a Hunter thinking they were buying a Horton Hunter. The bow shots great, flat and fast. I got the Xtreme, 1 down from the magnum, and I scoped it. I've only one complaint, its a bit heavy. Also I just turned down the trigger pull and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had Horton and now own a Ten Point. No comparison in quality as well as standing behind their product as far as I am concerned. Mine is 185# and shoots very flat and SUPER accurate. I know others that have Horton"s and are very satisfied with them so you should check out comparable models and make up your mind based on what you see and feel, not solely on the opinions of others.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad to hear about the tenpoints for two reasons.One is i'm going to get a crossbow and the second is we make the barrels and risers for tenpoint.Even though i know we make quality parts i wanted to know how owners felt about the over all crossbow.Checking the specs. the ten piont is a lot faster than a horton.Draw weight is higher and it's 6in. longer and weights a little over a pound more but i think for the performance is a better bow.Just needed to hear some recomendations.Thanks


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Also would like to know how's the noise of a tenpoint compared to a horton.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine Is About The Same..i Dont Know If They Will Ever Solve That Problem,,,


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

The only way I can compare is this. I shot a buck with my horton at about 30 yds. He had time to react to the noise and I hit him high on the shoulder cause he hunkered down when he heard the shot. I took a similar shot with the ten pt. and the buck took it without flinching. You have to look at FPS also. They all make noise but some may be faster than others. I am guessing at 300 FSP a deer at 30 yds has very little time to react to the noise. Please notice the special word I used "guessing". I don't want to turn this into a debate. I've seen enough debating this past month. Find a couple people with different bows and shoot the side by side. It's all in what you think is better. Good luck, you'll find the right bow.


----------

